# moving smallbath



## hezy (Sep 8, 2011)

I am rebuilding the population of smallmouth bass in my pond. I have several small bass now. I was going to move about a dozen adult fish from a local golfcourse pond. I grabbed a golf cart and took my fishing tackle down a small hill to the pond. 

It took me maybe a half hour to get a dozen bass on the stringer. I took my equipment back to the truck(a very short distance). I loaded up the boxes to transport the fish home. I filled the boxes with water & was ready to go.

I looked over at the stringer and saw two bass floating in the water. I knew I had been very careful with the bass & was very surprised. I went to pull the stringer out & what did I see. One very hugh snapper chewing on one of the bass. In the short time it had took me to get the boxes he had eating four full size bass & killed three more. His head looked almost big enough to stick my hand in. It was a tug of war but I was able to save some of the fish.

The golf course had better do something or they won't have many bass left.
I would hate to have someone reach in for a golfball and lose a finger.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

You think the golf course should do something about the snapping turtle or people like you helping themselves to the bass?


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeah I don't think I'd be foolish enough to post on here that I "helped" myself to the golf courses' bass.
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TDFleischer (Apr 5, 2010)

You are joking, right?... tell me that you just made this post for fun and games...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishingfreak (Jul 24, 2008)

this thread is about to get ugly i think lol...and i agree i would not be transporting bass anywhere letalone form a golf course..not cool


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

i will give a nice new crisp dollar to anyone who can show proof of a golf course pond with a population of smallmouth bass in it.



also, putting bass on a stringer is not "being carefull with the bass" 



there is so much wrong witht this post, i find it hard to believe anyone would buy any of this nonsense.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

lordofthepunks said:


> i will give a nice new crisp dollar to anyone who can show proof of a golf course pond with a population of smallmouth bass in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly what i was thinking? what are smallies doing in a golf course pond? im thinking theyre just small largemouths?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

No kidding! What r u thinking man? The turtle had more right to those fish than you did


----------



## hezy (Sep 8, 2011)

I had permission to move the smallmouth from the pond. And I do know the difference between a smallmouth & a largemouth. I have raised them in my pond for around 30 years.

Three of there ponds have smallmouth. Two of there ponds have largemouth.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Aahhhhh... Permission... You coulda said that in the original post.... Please excuse my judgmental remark..


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

hezy said:


> I have raised them in my pond for around 30 years.


With that much experience, one might think you would use a 32qt cooler full of water, instead of a stringer for the endeavor, since you had a golf cart.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Guys here tend to be touchy about Smallmouth (myself included). Personally I found your story a bit amusing...Now if you were talkin' river smallies then different story


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Guys (usually newer guys) also tend to jump the gun and not read the whole thread and/or jump to conclusions.




Muskarp said:


> With that much experience, one might think you would use a 32qt cooler full of water, instead of a stringer for the endeavor, since you had a golf cart.





hezy said:


> *I loaded up the boxes to transport the fish home. I filled the boxes with water & was ready to go.*


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

You can't fix stupid.


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

That's one way to stock your pond.....I guess or i thinl you can buy farm raised bass to stock your pond and you won't get bit by a snapper....lol good stuff

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I thought the putting on the stringer was the tell. Youd have to be an idiot to string a fish you want to stock. Got to be a joke.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Awesome...


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

acklac7 said:


> Guys (usually newer guys) also tend to jump the gun and not read the whole thread and/or jump to conclusions.


What conclusion did I jump to? If you have boxes full of water...that's where a fish your trying to keep alive goes. Not on a heavy stringer sunk in the muddy pond bottom, breathing dirt and having turtles nibbling your tail. But I guess your just as sharp.

We all read about the boxes back at the truck. But what about on the golf cart....that could probably be driven very close to the pond. Why not have a cooler full of water on it. If it's a little walk....use a bucket to take two at time up to the cooler. That's all I'm saying. 

Did I offend you with my comment on the TV thread? Otherwise, I'm not sure what the attack is for.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

hezy said:


> One very hugh snapper chewing on one of the bass.
> 
> The golf course had better do something or they won't have many bass left.
> I would hate to have someone reach in for a golfball and lose a finger.


Those fish have been avoiding that turtle their whole lives, and you put them on a silver (stringer) for that big ole turtle. I do not think the population of that pond is at risk, unless your going to keep trying to stock your pond  

Not sure why everything wasnt set up before hand, and why you would use a stringer to hold the fish (even if it was only for a short time) , seems like it would be a lot of unneeded stress on the fish.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

With thirty years experience Id think you would know not to shock a fish. And putting it on a stringer would. If through the gills it would also kill it. Best way I found to move fish is with a round container not square. A large trash can is good. Then insert a large black trash bag and don't remove all the wrinkles. I have moved a lot this way with good success. Stringers and leaving hooked that long and expect them to live? I figured it was a joke to or a 12 year old.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

I may be interpreting it wrong but I thought it was liiegal to take any fish from one body of water to another. Fishing regulations state "It is unlawful to transport and introduce any aquatic species (fish, invertebrate, plant) from one body of water to another." Am I misinterpreting this?


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

If that was true there would be no fish in a lot of lakes. It is illegal to stock exotics in water there not natural too!






Bluegillin' said:


> I may be interpreting it wrong but I thought it was liiegal to take any fish from one body of water to another. Fishing regulations state "It is unlawful to transport and introduce any aquatic species (fish, invertebrate, plant) from one body of water to another." Am I misinterpreting this?


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

The not moving or stocking of any fish would refer to public waters, private ponds you can stock about anything you like. Look at all the Tilalpia in Ohio waters now.


----------



## hezy (Sep 8, 2011)

The boxes I was using are designed to transport fish with, they have a plastic bag inside. They were on a clip stringer for less than a half hour. No it was not run through there gills. I was putting just a few adult bass in my pond. I already purchased a stocking of young bass from Jones Fish Hatcheries.

And just so you know you cannot purchase adult small mouth bass at the fish
hatcheries. 5"-9" is largest you can purchase. 

Since you so judgemental without knowing what your talking about, I guess I don't need to be on this site.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

viper1 said:


> If that was true there would be no fish in a lot of lakes. It is illegal to stock exotics in water there not natural too!


Thanks for clarifying


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

I wasnt judging I just figured u could buy adult bass...I guess I know now you can't just seems like a lot of work for a few fish for your pond 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Taco (Jan 4, 2009)

hezy said:


> The boxes I was using are designed to transport fish with, they have a plastic bag inside. They were on a clip stringer for less than a half hour. No it was not run through there gills. I was putting just a few adult bass in my pond. I already purchased a stocking of young bass from Jones Fish Hatcheries.
> 
> And just so you know you cannot purchase adult small mouth bass at the fish
> hatcheries. 5"-9" is largest you can purchase.
> ...


The thing is, what does any of your posts so far have to do with anything? The turtle eating your fish, the golf course you went to, stringer of fish, your 30 years experience, the bass you stocked from jones...what's your point? You chummed the waters (literally and figuratively) don't be surprised when something takes your bait. If you dont provide sporting details on a sportsman's sight youre only going to create headaches for yourself and others.

You may as well have said you chained a deer to a fence only to have a coyote eat it...


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

Taco said:


> The thing is, what does any of your posts so far have to do with anything? The turtle eating your fish, the golf course you went to, stringer of fish, your 30 years experience, the bass you stocked from jones...what's your point? You chummed the waters (literally and figuratively) don't be surprised when something takes your bait. If you dont provide sporting details on a sportsman's sight youre only going to create headaches for yourself and others.
> 
> You may as well have said you chained a deer to a fence only to have a coyote eat it...


what are you talking about? This is a fishing site, and the man was telling a story about his pond and trying to stock it from another pond with permission. This is what we do on this site, we tell stories, techniques, reports, etc. His story was that a turtle was eating the bass he caught. People post stories all the time of snakes and turtles eating fish. It was an experience he was sharing, so maybe if you put fish on a stringer you will remember this and be weary of turtles!!! you guys are ridiculous


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

hezy,

Don't let some of these guys get to you. Some of them are the ones that don't seem to fit as well around here as you may.


----------



## Taco (Jan 4, 2009)

He certainly provided an experience, I'll give you that. Sharing tips and techniques...I missed that. 

Apologies if that was the intent.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Hmmmmm...
30 YEARS of experience? And the PROBLEM is the golf course needs to get rid of their snapping turtles?
C'mon, man. Go sell that somewhere else.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Taco said:


> The thing is, what does any of your posts so far have to do with anything? The turtle eating your fish, the golf course you went to, stringer of fish, your 30 years experience, the bass you stocked from jones...what's your point? You chummed the waters (literally and figuratively) don't be surprised when something takes your bait. If you dont provide sporting details on a sportsman's sight youre only going to create headaches for yourself and others.
> 
> You may as well have said you chained a deer to a fence only to have a coyote eat it...


Ding, ding, ding! Brilliant!!!!


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Lundy said:


> hezy,
> 
> Don't let some of these guys get to you. Some of them are the ones that don't seem to fit as well around here as you may.


I think you are correct Lundy. There used to be a lot of good guys on here that posted good reports but they have dwindled over the past couple of years. And by comments like that there will be more that go eventually.This post should of been in the pond forum if anything what does it have to do with a central ohio fishing report. It is more about stocking a pond.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Curtis937 said:


> I wasnt judging I just figured u could buy adult bass...I guess I know now you can't just seems like a lot of work for a few fish for your pond
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



I found them at Jungle Jim's in Cincy!!










YUMM


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

there was a guy in the pond forum that used to go with his cooler and aerator and buy live tilapia from jungle jims for algae control in his pond. I wonder how the price compares to the fish hatcheries.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Ok, But what ended up happening to the small bath he was moving in the original thread?


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

lordofthepunks said:


> Ok, But what ended up happening to the small bath he was moving in the original thread?


lol.......


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

hezy said:


> I am rebuilding the population of smallmouth bass in my pond. I have several small bass now. I was going to move about a dozen adult fish from a local golfcourse pond. I grabbed a golf cart and took my fishing tackle down a small hill to the pond.
> 
> It took me maybe a half hour to get a dozen bass on the stringer. I took my equipment back to the truck(a very short distance). I loaded up the boxes to transport the fish home. I filled the boxes with water & was ready to go.
> 
> ...


You guys all need to stop jumping down the guy's throat. You're just being sensitive about a couple of bass dying. If it were bluegill or catfish, you wouldn't be jumping down the guy's throat nearly as much. All you are doing is driving away good members. I have reposted the original post for reference. 

Since the guys said he drove a golf cart down to the pond, it can be assumed that he had permission. It's not like he drove in on an ATV in the middle of the night. Bass on a metal chain stringer have a good chance of surviving if handled properly. There was no way this guy could have known that a huge bass eating turtle was lurking in the area, waiting for this guy to leave so he could attack the bass. I've had fish taken from a stringer myself when docking the boat and taking fishing supplies back to the cabin. It's rare, but it happens. All you can do is fillet what's left of the fish and put it to good use! Then, you can take the remainder of the dead fish and use it to catch that snapper for dinner the next day! There's always some risk when relocating fish. A lot of things could go wrong. I thought this was an interesting story and was surprised to see people jumping on the OP.


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

lordofthepunks said:


> Ok, But what ended up happening to the small bath he was moving in the original thread?


I wondered the same thing but the rest of this stuff is getting good.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

bdawg said:


> You guys all need to stop jumping down the guy's throat. You're just being sensitive about a couple of bass dying. If it were bluegill or catfish, you wouldn't be jumping down the guy's throat nearly as much. All you are doing is driving away good members. I have reposted the original post for reference.
> 
> Since the guys said he drove a golf cart down to the pond, it can be assumed that he had permission. It's not like he drove in on an ATV in the middle of the night. Bass on a metal chain stringer have a good chance of surviving if handled properly. There was no way this guy could have known that a huge bass eating turtle was lurking in the area, waiting for this guy to leave so he could attack the bass. I've had fish taken from a stringer myself when docking the boat and taking fishing supplies back to the cabin. It's rare, but it happens. All you can do is fillet what's left of the fish and put it to good use! Then, you can take the remainder of the dead fish and use it to catch that snapper for dinner the next day! There's always some risk when relocating fish. A lot of things could go wrong. I thought this was an interesting story and was surprised to see people jumping on the OP.


I believe alot of the disbelief came when he said that if the golf course didn't do something about the turtle, there wouldn't be any bass left. When in reality, he made it possible for the turtle to kill the fish, not to mention he's the one wanting to take fish from the pond....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TDFleischer (Apr 5, 2010)

Yea, the original story was just really silly. "Smallbath" and claiming that the course has a turtle problem, and he was worried about a golfer losing his finger?? I just had to laugh..

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

This turtle wasn't white by any chance, was it? 

Hezy, I'm not playing with you....There just was an epic albino turtle thread on the site last year.

Please don't give up on the site. There really is a lot of constructive advice around here. Sometimes you've just got to put on a cup before you post.


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

> One very hugh snapper chewing on one of the bass.
> The golf course had better do something or they won't have many bass left.
> I would hate to have someone reach in for a golfball and lose a finger.
> 
> Those fish have been avoiding that turtle their whole lives


Those turtles move around. I would bet it leaves that pond in the fall, if it is as big as he says it is.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

bdawg said:


> you guys all need to stop jumping down the guy's throat. You're just being sensitive about a couple of bass dying. If it were bluegill or catfish, you wouldn't be jumping down the guy's throat nearly as much. All you are doing is driving away good members. I have reposted the original post for reference.
> 
> Since the guys said he drove a golf cart down to the pond, it can be assumed that he had permission. It's not like he drove in on an atv in the middle of the night. Bass on a metal chain stringer have a good chance of surviving if handled properly. There was no way this guy could have known that a huge bass eating turtle was lurking in the area, waiting for this guy to leave so he could attack the bass. I've had fish taken from a stringer myself when docking the boat and taking fishing supplies back to the cabin. It's rare, but it happens. All you can do is fillet what's left of the fish and put it to good use! Then, you can take the remainder of the dead fish and use it to catch that snapper for dinner the next day! There's always some risk when relocating fish. A lot of things could go wrong. I thought this was an interesting story and was surprised to see people jumping on the op.


^^^^^+1^^^^^^


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

You guys are sheep...tell us how to think, moderator.

Here's the facts:

Dude comes on here, claiming he has 30 years of experience stocking ponds.....30 years...as in 3 decades.
My 12 year old son knows better how to catch a fish and safely transport it. (he likes live bluegill for flat head fishing.)

Dude puts fish on a stringer....30 years of experience.

Dude puts fish in a box, not a round container.....30 years of experience.

Dude thinks the problem with his plan is that the golf course hasn't addressed it's snapping turtle "problem".....like how most GOLF courses control their snapping turtle "problem".....30 years of experience.

Like I said, go sell that sack of crap somewhere else. I aint buying.


----------



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

Just lock this silly thread out and be done with it!


DC


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Given the clarifiations he gave in his subsequent post, he may have been able to expect a reasonable mortality rate in the transfer. The turtle comments may have been a bit off base, but I don't see how he deserves to get raked over the coals. I mean, we are talking about moving some bass out of a golf course pond.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Bubbagon said:


> You guys are sheep...tell us how to think, moderator.
> 
> Here's the facts:
> 
> ...


And these facts are important enough to you and others to rip a new member a new one....... and why is that so important to you again?


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

well, these fish stocking techniques probably could have been used as constructive criticism, but now they are just attacks on a new poster.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Lundy said:


> And these facts are important enough to you and others to rip a new member a new one....... and why is that so important to you again?


Not important to me at all. I guess I didn't know there was an "importance rule" prior to posting. 
Must be a new thing.

Rip him? All I said was that I wasn't buying it. As in I believe he's either full of it, or back peddling. But not believing someone is slightly different than ripping them.

Are you saying that you DO believe him? A guy with 30 years if experience in pond management, and these are his "techniques".

C'mon man...the whole thing smells like one of BennyLovesSaugeyes' trolling posts.


----------



## scappy193 (May 11, 2009)

selfproclaim said:


> Just lock this silly thread out and be done with it!
> 
> 
> DC


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! please don't. just move it to the comedy corner. wait, it won't get any more hits. keep it here and keep it open. nothing so bad has been said to warrant a closed thread. to quote bubba and CC "C'mon Man!!"


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I miss bennylovessaugeyes.


----------



## Ohio Gas (Feb 2, 2006)

And if it was trolling, the intended species was caught and well " put on a stringer"


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

there has got to be a bunch of women who post on this site that just thrive on drama and giving some dude **** because he didnt do something how you guys might.... i mean seriously...who gives a ****. you should've just caught those smallies and and released them to the grease and had a fish fry...maybe invtite the turtle. or one of these river smallmouth fisherWOMEN.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

PARK92 said:


> there has got to be a bunch of women who post on this site that just thrive on drama and giving some dude **** because he didnt do something how you guys might.... i mean seriously...who gives a ****. you should've just caught those smallies and and released them to the grease and had a fish fry...maybe invtite the turtle. or one of these river smallmouth fisherWOMEN.


As Lundy would say this site needs more guys like you.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Somebody has some sand in his Female organ


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

PARK92 said:


> there has got to be a bunch of women who post on this site that just thrive on drama and giving some dude **** because he didnt do something how you guys might.... i mean seriously...who gives a ****. you should've just caught those smallies and and released them to the grease and had a fish fry...maybe invtite the turtle. or one of these river smallmouth fisherWOMEN.


Park92, AKA Macho Man Randy Savage? Ooooooooooh yeeeeeeeaaaahhhhh.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

If I started a thread like this one, I would probably get some sort of warning.


Yet so far as I know, this member, has received no warning.

The thread has NOTHING to do with central Ohio fishing reports and yet it remains here still even after it was hijacked and "ripped". 

What's the point of any of it? 

The grey area of what gets moderated and what doesn't has become a bit murkier than usual.


----------



## kingofpercha (Mar 26, 2010)

It is funny that everyone jumps to conclusions about this guy and you think he is an idiot. lol. Who hasn't had a snapper get a few fish off of the stringer!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

PARK92 said:


> there has got to be a bunch of women who post on this site that just thrive on drama and giving some dude **** because he didnt do something how you guys might.... i mean seriously...who gives a ****. you should've just caught those smallies and and released them to the grease and had a fish fry...maybe invtite the turtle. or one of these river smallmouth fisherWOMEN.


Look up the meaning of irony.
It looks like you posted just to complain about people who post just to complain.


----------

